

ManyShip Wants to be the AirBnB for Posts and Parcels - jayadevan
http://www.nextbigwhat.com/manyship-peer-to-peer-for-posts-and-parcels-297/

======
jayadevan
Adds to the sharing economy. But a whole lot of questions on safety.

